# Central Kentucky Playeres looking for Group!



## Darthbelch (May 9, 2008)

Salutations!

Myself and One other player are looking for more people to group with. We are both in Somerset Kentucky, and we both have experience DMing and playing various RPGs. We have means of transportation and can join groups in surrounding towns! Mostly our play time would be on Fridays and Weekends. 

We are both Licensed drivers, We work during the week, and are both 18. Just looking to pick up one of our favorite hobbies again during our free time.

Our list of games that we mostly have played, and even DM for:

- DnD 3.5
- Shadowrun 2nd Edition (We prefer this, but will go with any edition really.)
- Call of Cthulhu
- All flesh must be consumed.
- Mutants and Masterminds.

We are open to any new game or system!


----------



## Darthbelch (May 10, 2008)

Hyuk Hyuk, us Kentuckians cant type so good.   

But no, just pointing out the typo in the title. I noticed it after I made the thread, woops!

 Players* not Player-ers. or something, double players? woah.


----------

